# Install pre-requisites



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

So does the new box connect straight onto the coax for the old set top box, or is a new cable required from the junction box?

It obviously needs power and a hdmi cable out (to home cinema amp in my case but could be tv)

Anything else I should be ready for on Friday to ensure a smooth process?

Ta


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

alextegg said:


> So does the new box connect straight onto the coax for the old set top box, or is a new cable required from the junction box?


I would assume so, yes.


----------



## nocomp (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi

My install was a box swop (less than a minute) then 30 minutes to configure the TiVo and download tv guide data 

The engineer was in and gone in about 45 minutes


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

alextegg said:


> So does the new box connect straight onto the coax for the old set top box, or is a new cable required from the junction box?
> 
> It obviously needs power and a hdmi cable out (to home cinema amp in my case but could be tv)
> 
> ...


connects straight into the coax for the old set top box.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

I thought so but thanks for the confirmation. My kit is all wired into a complex shelving unit so good to know in advance.

A


----------



## mrwhizzard (Dec 13, 2010)

Yep, uses your existing connections - the splitting of the signal for the cable modem and tuners is done internally by the box.


----------

